# Well-established FR 3.0 & Conan RPG campaigns in the Valley



## Jamallo Kreen (Aug 25, 2007)

That's the San Fernando Valley, not the San Gabriel Valley or Death Valley or The Big Valley ... near Van Nuys, close to major streets, freeways, and both limited and regular MTA lines.

One of our regular players has just moved to Pennsylvania, and another is living in Oregon and only commutes down to play every couple of months or so ... and _another_ one just started his own cyber-business, so _he's_ never around.... *sigh*

We play on almost every Saturday, from 2:00 PM until sometime after dark, usually 10 or 11 PM.

The two campaigns are Conan RPG (from Mongoose Publishing) and the good old Forgotten Realms (mostly using 3.0 rules, although I do sometimes incorporate 3.$ rules if they aid role-playing).  The main campaign is the one in the Forgotten Realms.  The characters have just completed a *HUGE* story arc, which spanned two years in the real world -- the raising and march eastward of a mercenary company to fight the Tuigan Horde.  It wasn't exactly Xenophon's _Anabasis,_ but it wasn't too far off the mark.  (For those of you familiar with the Realms, the game is set in 1360 DR, not 1374, which is the "current" year in Realms books from Wizards of the Coast -- I paid for all of those old TSR books and accessories set in the 1360s, and. by gum. I intend to use them!)  

It took two years for the characters to go from 0-level to 9th, and they've _earned_ every blessed level they have through heavy-duty role-playing (i.e., this ain't no Monty Haul game!).  At the moment we can take on characters from 1st level to about 7th (you'll be travelling with fifty or so heavily-armed veterans of the Alliance army so don't be afraid to start at a low level -- the x.p. stacks up fast if you're facing higher-level encounters than you'd do with a party of other low-level characters, and there's almost always some meat shield behind which you can hide).  If you don't have an established Realms character, with years of erasures on his character sheet, you may roll one up here -- much guidance will be available for newcomers to the Forgotten Realms (as I said, I intend to _use_ those old books, and creating a good background story is only a matter of wanting to think it up and then role-play it).

I have run the Conan RPG by itself, but the FR characters are expected to take a detour into Conan's Hyborian Age at some point in the near future -- it's a brutal campaign setting, but I fully expect all characters to not only survive it, but to also learn deep, dark, "forbidden" secrets of the Forgotten Realms while they are sojourning there.

The FR campaign is part of a decades-long string of campaigns played under one GM or another, including some who were part of the first generation of D&D players; one of the NPCs started as a PC almost twenty years ago, so this is a campaign which requires some dedication -- I'll happily bring your character from 1st level to Epic+ levels over the course of time (hey, some players are almost half-way there already!), but it will require a serious commitment to play in such a venerable game.

*Are you up to the challenge?  Do you have "the right stuff"?*

If you are, please reply.  You may find that the game isn't your cuppa ... or you may come to think of it as a second home, with good friends and good gaming.  So, are you up to the challenge?


----------



## Jamallo Kreen (Sep 1, 2007)

*Oh, yeah ... We have AIR CONDITIONING !!!!*

We have AIR CONDITIONING!!!!!​


----------

